# Worlds best live steam engine is here



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Gentlemen!
Now it is finally here.

Tomorrow at the ExpoRail in Paris something exotic is going to be seen.

The final version of the SNCF 241P is presented. The most advanced live steam locomotive from Aster that sofar has been produced. I wish I was there to see it with my own eyes.

Link: http://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/detail.php?id=78

I have no idea of the price, but I would sure like to have one.
Any of you gents going to Paris? (Please share some photos)


All the Best

David


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

If you could afford to buy the Challenger [ not that you did], then you MIGHT be able to afford to buy the 241P. My guess is they will be in the same price range, although as complex as the French loco is, it could be more. This means $12,500US and UP depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, I think 13,500 is closer. The Euro is up a bit vs. the dollar. The figure I heard (rumor only, no to taken as fact in any way) is ten thousand euros. That's currently 13,399.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 23 Nov 2013 04:53 AM 
Sadly, I think 13,500 is closer. The Euro is up a bit vs. the dollar. The figure I heard (rumor only, no to taken as fact in any way) is ten thousand euros. That's currently 13,399. John
Kit or built up version for the estimate?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow a true 4 cylinder compound all on Walscherts.. Interesting that it lists Alcohol as fuel BUT shows both different boilers along with a coal chute, grate and tools. Optional or maybe not offered anymore due to the cost??

Engine photos also shown below.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 23 Nov 2013 08:06 AM
Wow a true 4 cylinder compound all on Walscherts.. Interesting that it lists Alcohol as fuel BUT shows both different boilers along with a coal chute, grate and tools. Optional or maybe not offered anymore due to the cost??

Engine photos also shown below.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, I think 13,500 is closer. The Euro is up a bit vs. the dollar. The figure I heard (rumor only, no to taken as fact in any way) is ten thousand euros. That's currently 13,399. 
That's an odd calculation, as the loco comes from Japan. Just because it is 10,000 euro doesn't make it compute to the euro-$ exchange rate. 

If you translate the euros back to Yen, and take off 10% for import duties, etc., then convert the Yen to $, you get about $12,000. But, as you say, it is only a rumor.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

it is priced in Euros because that is who you buy it from. You do not buy it from Aster in Yen, but from Aster Europa in Euros. The kits price has always be expected to be around 10m euros, or about 13.5m USD. That was before all the extra work. 

I was told there will be no factory built models available. Perhaps that has changed.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Regarding the boilers. 
The photos shows 2 boilers: left is the boiler for the Aster 232 U1 (round hole) right is to the new 241P boiler (squre hole). 
Notice how the firetubes are different, so the design has been modified. 

Regarding fuel. Both are dual fuels, so you just click off the rear bogie and install the grate, and voila! you have a coalfired engine. Works perfect in the U1. 

Regards 

David


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*The best steam engine?*
*
*
*Any steam engine, of course.*


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not much into European steam, (& this loco's *way beyond *my budget anyway!







), but have to admit that video is *impressive!







*Also somewhat amazed at seeing a *coal-fired live steamer *running on an *indoor layout!







*The layout itself is *very impressive







* in terms of the level of detail







- was noticing little things like the superb level of detail on the trackwork itself, & the working water crane was cool as well.







Videography was well-done also. To the best of my knowledge, understand that the prototype loco was considered one of Andre Chapeleon's finest & most advanced designs.







Looks like Aster's produced another winner.







*Tom*


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video! Can someone explain the headend car to me? Looks like it might carry containers of mail. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Really is a great video. I'm surprised no one mentioned about running coal indoors. HAH 

Wonder how many Hans will import into the states. I assume only as many as there are orders.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Harvey 

The car behind the tender is called a "fourgon [baggage] truck". It was used on the Golden Arrow in place of a standard fourgon. As you can see it has a steel center section, but the ends of each car were designed to hold a removable container. At [IIRC] Victoria Station all luggage was inspected by British Customs and placed in sealed containers and then reclaimed in Paris. The passenger cars were manufactured by J&M Models for Fulgurex of Switzerland, unless these are new production from J&M Models currently owned by someone in the Netherlands.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jim. 

Harvey C


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually, although quite impressed with the locomotive.... I am interested in the indoor Gauge 1 layout. The track work is exquisite and the detailing along the right of way is very well done. Does any one have information about the layout or the builder?


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone interested in the layout might want to check out the builders' Homepage at http://www.e-l-b.ch/. (Swiss)German only!

Michael


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 24 Nov 2013 02:51 PM 
Really is a great video. I'm surprised no one mentioned about running coal indoors. HAH 

When I got into Gauge1 back in 1960 Jay, all steam running at the MRC Easter Exhibition in London was coal fired, the London Fire Marshal wouldn't allow alcohol firing until about 1970 and nobody had thought up gas firing at that stage. Here at home in Ottawa, James Ritson has run his coal fired GWR Castle on my indoor basement track using Welsh steam coal and it was'nt at all unpleasant......now if you were to use Pocohontas steam coal, I think that would be a different kettle of fish! 
Cheers
David M-K


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

They are now order-able - apparently the kits are complete but the documentation not yet available. Aster USA is targeting shipment early 2014.

Price - $13,900 - only available as a kit.

Robert


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi folks: I was at exporail as a matter of fact our group was invited to run on the Aster Europa track and some of my french coaches ran behind it. The Twerenbolds had just received the first parts and kits a week before from Aster Japan and had built up the first two in a limited time they had a small problem with the gland box on one cylinder otherwise the engine ran very well with a good long train. It is an extremly sophisticated model of quite a sophisticated loco (The PLM which designed the prototype put the hP inside cylinder between the first and second driver. so it is a bit like a T1 with a very long pipe between the HP and the LP cylinder which acts like a receiver. Chapelon studied this problem on real compounds he designed (the 241P is not a Chapelon design, however he did as much improving on it as time permited mainly beefing up the frame) very, very carefully and with great care. There arte countless small rerfinements to the model in regards to prior Aster releases. This in turn has boosted the price. It seems from their flier that it will be 12500€ in kit form and 15500€ buit up. All the built up engine will be built up in Europe there will not be any factory builds. 
Gotta go will try and find the links to some videos.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello again: 
There is a short sequence on the folowing Video where one can see the 241P in action it is in a general overlook video of the railexpo it is situated near 1/3 of the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7WyBGp0vsbQ 
My scratchbuilt Postal car and PLM first class OCEM car behind it. By the way the loco is offered for meth or coal firing with all the sundries included in the kit. The Twerenbolds being quite keen on coal firing themselves. As can clearly be seen in the video the engine is equiped with submarine type lights for looking over the motion of the loco in night time beneath the running boards as was comon practice on unified (standardised) SNCF locos of post war construction. This turned out very usefull in their lives as these were quite powerfull locos they were often used on long overnight trains. The engeneer could oil up in any kind of weather. This is typical of the many refinements built into this loco. The rail expo 2012 photos on the Aster Europa site show my Pennsy train and K4 in full swing. This year I bought all French: My I40 C, 232 U 1, my Nord Atlantic and my liberation mike and a whole rake of French scratchbuilt cars. Unfortunatly I cannot afford to buy one myself as much as I would like to. I beleive they will only be producing locos for which they have had a firm order. So if you are interested, now is the time. ( Usual disclaimer, I just happened to be there.)


----------

